# First Child British Passport Time



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone has had any recent experiences with applying for their child's 1st passport from the UK?

My son was born a few weeks ago here in Dubai and we sent all the documentation to the UK to get the passport processed. They are saying it can take a minimum of 8 weeks, which seems crazy to me...

Has anyone applied recently (after the long delays this summer) and how long did it take to get your child's passport back?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

For a first time passport for someone born overseas, with all the additional checks that come with those applications 8 weeks would be fast, you're probably looking at several weeks more than that.


----------

